
Are You Ambitious Enough? - ssclafani
http://the99percent.com/tips/6822/are-you-ambitious-enough
======
presidentender
Perhaps it's because I'm young and dumb, but I see nothing ignoble about a
self-centered ambition, so long as one does no direct harm to others in that
ambition's pursuit.

